# Break a leg!



## Nghi2

Szervusz!

In English, there is an expression used in theatre - 'Break a leg' - meant to say, 'good luck', because of the superstition that wishing good luck will actually bring bad luck.

Is there anything similar in Hungarian?

Köszönöm!


----------



## Olivier0

In Hungarian: "kéz- és lábtörést!" - break an arm and a leg, as you can see just a leg would not be enough. 
-- Olivier


----------



## Nghi2

Well. Huh. Interesting.

Köszönöm szépen!

Is it only used in a theatre context, or does it apply to performing arts in general?


----------



## Zsanna

Hello Nghi2,

It is not only used in a theatre context, it could be used in any situation where colloquial language is appropriate.
So yes, it could be applied to performing arts, too.

The expression is really a calque from German, so I am not convinced if there weren't a "real Hungarian" term somewhere...

I found these (in the same meaning) in a study of students' language (here): so, there is a choice that you can use in the same register (in almost any context):

*arass ...* + 'sok sikert*!' Vö. _...egy káddal!, ...egy _kalappal!, _...egy kárpátmedencével!, ...kéz és lábtörést!, ...mindent bele!, ...a nagy szellem kísérjen utadon!

__*_This is the basic expression whose register is_ neutral_


----------



## Nghi2

Thank you!


----------

